# Scanner mit PS ?



## Wolfsbein (13. Januar 2002)

Hallo. Ich soll für eine Firma einen Scanner aussuchen. Allerdings keinen Schrottscanner, sondern einen in der gehobenen Preisklasse, mit integrieter Durchlichteinheit und nach Möglichkeit mir Softwarepaket von Adobe. Also PS 6.0 oder AI 6.0. Das heist nicht PS LE oder PS Elements. Kennt sich da jemand aus und kann was empfehlen?
Ist eigentlich kein Hardwareproblem, habe aber keine bessere Topic gefunden.


----------



## Shiivva (13. Januar 2002)

was heisst den "gehobene" Klasse?

Photoshop 6 kostet an sich ca. 1160 Euro und Illustrator 10 ca. 490 Euro.

D.h. der Scanner, den Du suchst, wird mind. soviel kosten (müssen), denn alle "normalen Scanner" bis 500 DM werden sicherlich nicht diese Versionen enthalten.

D.h. mir ist kein Scanner bekannt, der die "Vollversionen" dabei hat, sondern nur die LE-s.


----------



## Wolfsbein (13. Januar 2002)

Bei solchen Scannern ist ja auch nur eine OEM Version dabei.


----------

